# Baking Soda Cat Bath



## Charlie Stephens (Jun 28, 2006)

A neighbor's cat is about 17 years old and no longer doing a good job cleaning his fur. I talked with the previous owner of this cat and she told me that she always just gave him a sponge bath using water and baking soda. Has anyone else heard of this and can it hurt the cat?

Charlie Stephens


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I've never heard of bathing a cat with baking soda. But, I'm guessing it would be harmless and possibly refreshing for the kitty.
I used to give Sam dry 'baths' with cornstarch 'cos he _hated_ getting all wet. The dirt adhered to the cornstarch and brushed out easily. 
It wasn't stressful for either of us. In fact, Sam enjoyed his dry baths and 'asked' for it during the hot New Orleans summers.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Charlie Stephens said:


> A neighbor's cat is about 17 years old and no longer doing a good job cleaning his fur. I talked with the previous owner of this cat and she told me that she always just gave him a sponge bath using water and baking soda. Has anyone else heard of this and can it hurt the cat?
> 
> Charlie Stephens


Never heard of that one! Clumping fur and problem cleaning themselves is a common problem in an older cat. It might help if they added Omega 3 oils to the cats food. Make sure to advise them to have their cat on a quality food to help it skin and generally health wise.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Also, if they haven't had one in the past 6 months, a wellness check up is a good idea in a at that age. Not cleaning themselves properly can also be a sign that there is a health problem going on.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

So that would be a cracker cat if you're a Gentile and a kosher cat if you're Jewish?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

buh-dum bum











*groans* 8)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Boy, there's a lot of groaning around this place lately. You guys ought to see your doctors and get some pain killers. :lol:


----------

